# Governmental pension for retired who relocated abroad permanently



## Winnie_W (Oct 14, 2021)

Hello guys
I'm curious to know if citizen of western progressed countries getting their gov. pension monthly to their bank account even not living in their homeland anymore for a period.
In my place retired person is entitled to get is monthly pension for 5 years since left the country,after nothing,not matter he worked hardly all his life and paid 5% to national insurance system.
Example to western countries; UK,Germany,France,Scandinavian countries,USA,Canada etc.

Best regards everybody


----------



## dontheturner (Jun 12, 2019)

Winnie_W said:


> Hello guys
> I'm curious to know if citizen of western progressed countries getting their gov. pension monthly to their bank account even not living in their homeland anymore for a period.
> In my place retired person is entitled to get is monthly pension for 5 years since left the country,after nothing,not matter he worked hardly all his life and paid 5% to national insurance system.
> Example to western countries; UK,Germany,France,Scandinavian countries,USA,Canada etc.
> ...


----------



## dontheturner (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello Winnie, I am from England- Retired Industrial Civil Servant in 1982, Lived in Shropshire till Wife Passed Away in Early 2006.Towards August, I met a Thai Lady on a Website where I was looking for Female company _ long Term. Came to Thailand, met the Lady, Got on great, So got Betrothed, And went back to UK for christmas, And came back in April- To find she had built new Bungalow on the site She owned that I had Seen. Stayed agin for 26 days, Went back to UK, Came back agin in July, for Month visit, so before the months end, Married in Brit Embassy, then with her, returned to UK, till late November, Rented UK house out,and shipped all belongings back here, and came to live here for 4 Yrs, Returned back to now empty home, refurnished it, and stayed in it till August Last Year, Then Sold house and payed off all bills, Came back to another house here, which her daughter restored for us, (With my Cash). I had nasty fall and although no injuries, I have had difficulty walking, using hands to hold things, All now fairly back to near normal, All income from state & Civil Service pensions, are transferred monthly to Bank here, Though UK are making me pay income tax- which I think is Wrong! Thing I object to though is, Bangkok Bank, Keep Usurping anything I try to Buy off Ebay, And when I try to challenge this, The Female (Thai) who deals with it on the Phone, she says, I have no right to buy things from Europe!.


----------

